# Whitewater of the Southern Rockies -Pre-Order and Sample Pages



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

The moment you've all been waiting for has nearly come. _Whitewater of the Southern Rockies_, the new 636 page, full color guidebook covering the entire southern Rocky Mountain region, will hit the shelves in early May. 

However, if you want to be the first on the block to receive your copy you can pre-order this bad boy at Whitewater of the Southern Rockies 

There are sample pages on the order page so you can see what you are getting into, but believe me, you will not be disappointed. With over 400 runs covered and full page color photos on over 90% of the 636 pages in this book, it truly is _The New Testament to Class I-V+ in Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona, Utah and Wyoming_.

We will donate $10 to American Whitewater for stewardship work in the region for every pre-order sold! Pre-orders will also come with a free copy of Off the Couch Productions first DVD featuring many of the regions most classic runs. 

Kyle and I will be doing a slide show tour this spring so stay tuned for tour dates and details as they become available. 

This was a monster community effort and we'd like to send out a huge thank you to everyone involved. This book would not have been possible without you. To give you an idea of how significant our contributors were in this process - we had well over 150 community members donate photos, writing skills, editing time and monetary support towards the completion of this project and the "contributors pages" in the book are actually 9 pages long! 

We look forward to seeing everybody out there on the rivers this season and we hope that our new guidebook will inspire a new adventure or two for everyone.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

(thats 5 cools for your guys - i cant wait)


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I just ordered my copy. It will be like Christmas when it arrives. 

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

nice work from what i saw in the sample pages on the publisher's website. looking forward to getting my hands on a copy.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

a new bar will be set with this one! FANTASTIC job guys! cant wait to get a copy!


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

WOW! I can't wait!

I really like the "character" info..........keep your job..quit your job, bikinie...topless...Very nice touch~!!!


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

ordered! Thanks!


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Checked the sample pages....looks good. Just wondering, a great thing about CRC was that the book was all you needed. Most maps were in the book...did you guys include maps. For me, that was pretty much the most important part of the book.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Ordered! FYI, I used a Wolverine guide to RRG last weekend, they put out a good product.
-d


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Re: maps - There is an entire map section in the back of the book and these maps will aid in driving to and from put-ins and take-outs. There are not "river maps" in this guidebook. We chose to leave these out for several reasons. The foremost reason is that our intent was to inspire and at the same time preserve the adventure of the "personal" first descent. Another main reason was that the region covered was so large that including individual run maps was not a plausible option while still maintaining a reasonably sized guidebook. It's huge already. 

If you are interested in detailed river maps for the region I know of a project underway which will provide waterproof topo-maps with rapid locations, notes and beta for the wilderness runs where they will be the most useful. You will hear more about this project as it develops I'm sure. So go ahead and get yours, support AW and choose your own adventure.


----------



## Robt (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks great!

I just ordered mine. Can't wait to check it out.

Rob


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Just put in my order. Damn I'm excited about this one. The samples look awesome. Good job.


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Ordered. Looking forward to gettin' it!


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

10-4
The book looks amazing and i bought one early for the AW contribution. I figured, I'm going to buy one, why not support AW. Nice work and thank you!

Now how do i get it signed by the authors?


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

*sweet*

Really nice work, evan, kyle. Looking forward to getting my free copy for buying the back page.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Just got my confirmation email, and....

I am order #666!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

Yup, buying this was a no brainer.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey, how much coffee can I spill on it before it gets that wavy page thing going? The CRCII had those coated pages which were real nice when wet gear was layed on top of it. Curious, I boat with slobs.
-d


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Livingston, You still boat???


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

HELL YEAH!!! Can't wait 'til it arrives.

D


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

We are still in the coffee/beer testing process with the books, and they should hold up well. We'll sign books at a few different events/parties around the state in May. More importantly we'll try to get you drunk and entertain you for a night. More to come on all of that. 

Thanks for all of the support and props. Enjoy.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Blinded by the light*

My eyes are still blinded by the light preacher Cutch shone upon me the other night. The NEW TESTAMENT sucked the air from my lungs like RCRE.......anyhow, it's amazing! Nice work boys.


----------



## BuckytheGREAT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Question*

I just saw the sample pages. Looks like a great book that a lot of people will use. I'm wondering if there is any beta in this book on what rivers are raftable and not? I'm a rafter, not a kayaker. I pretty much know whats doable here in Colorado but I don't know much about other states. If I were not a Coloradoian, looking at the Black Canyon beta, I could think to come in with a 16 foot raft and do the whole thing. I don't know anything about Black Boxes in the San Rafael Swell and I do wonder if that is raftable? I'd assume so since it's a 41 mile run but...

Wanted to see if this book has something like that? The other book, CRCII has a beta where it says it's raftable or not.

Thanks

Bucky

By the way - How come you didn't include Idaho in this book? That'd be supercool!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

uh - raftable is in the eyes of the beholder. dont let a guidebook tell you, but think about the volume and the gradient. then search your feelings and use the force.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Evan, Kyle pages look great!! Once I find my plastic I am ordering. Hope your ready to score some goals tonight evan!

P the K


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

> raftable is in the eyes of the beholder. dont let a guidebook tell you, but think about the volume and the gradient. then search your feelings and use the force.


Amen to that. It really helps if you were boating during the 2002 severe drought season - after that season I came to think just about anything's raftable... I remember looking in the guidebook and wishing I had their MINIMUM raftable flow to boat. Hell, the outfitters were taking rafts down Brown's at 250 cfs that summer.

--Andy


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

erdvm1 said:


> Livingston, You still boat???


Yeah, well I'm considering it! Been checking flows obsesively lately and planning trips in my mind for weeks. It's about time to strap the boats on the roof full time and go when the going is good. Last weekend left me unsatisfied with the 20s/30s in Kentucky, sounds like Craw got shut down in Tennessee as well... the cabin fever is peaking!
-d


----------



## JRC (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess I'll post my response to keep this at the top of the page... free advertisement... Just put in my order, one more reason to get me stoked on my move back to Colorado in 08.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Re Rafts: We did not specifically designate "raftable" runs because, as Mania pointed out, "raftable is in the eyes of the beholder." Many runs covered are suitable for oar-rigs and we include ALL of the desert floats in the region. An even wider set of runs are suitable for commercial type paddle rafting... and then there is an even wider group of runs that can *possibly* be rafted by the skilled and or deranged. Mania R2'd Vallecito with the man on the cover of the book (B.Higinbotham) why just last summer - but we can't recommend that. We present the runs - you decide if you want to raft them. 

Re Idaho: A few runs in Idaho ARE covered - stuff in the Jackson/Driggs area (Teton, Bitch, Falls, Henry's Fork) and stuff close to Logan, Utah (Bear and Blackfoot). Idaho has so many runs on it's own that there was no way we could fit it in there... even though we would have liked to. Maybe in the next edition - which will probably have to come in separate volumes like the Lord of the Rings if we add any more runs to it.

Thanks to everybody who has pre-ordered the book and may the summer '07 adventure begin!


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

After taking home the sample copy we have at CKS and reading it until 1 am on a work night all I can say is WOW!

This book is an amazing accomplishment! It will provide countless hours of reading entertainment, and inspire readers to seek adventures on runs all over the covered regions. 

There is so much good content in there, including tons of runs in our own backyards that I had no idea existed. I am so excited to check these out this year.

Great layouts, photos, descriptions, stories, maps and the inclusion of more runs than any working man/woman could ever hope to paddle all add up to make this the most exiting river guide book I have ever seen.

And a $10 donation to AW for pre-booking? Cant beat that. Nice work Evan, Cutch and contributors.

Thanks for adding that extra bit of excitement to this upcoming season....and many more to come!


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm stoked and i don't live in any of those states!!!

when do they ship?


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

Can't wait to get this one in the mail! Looks like it'll live up to its nick name...
Thanks for including the contribution to AW.
Word!


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*You want a FREE copy??????*

Only one way to get your hands on one before they ship and / or hit stores. We will be giving away 1 copy during the Earth Day clean up of the S. Platte River. Thanks to ES & KM for donating this. There will also be a copy for all to have a look at during the BBQ which follows at Confluence Park.

Come on down and check it out Sunday the 22nd.



and Double-A....I want my $2 and my hoodie or I'm posting the video of your bootie beer from California.....:twisted:


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

post it up biatch i ain't afraid!!!!


-aaron

p.s. the old cliche, "its in the mail"


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

When are these shipping? Looks hella cool! (Yes, I dusted off "hella")


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Ships on or around May 4th.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

absolutely sick. thanks fellas. can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

*Eta*

My confirmation e-mail from Wolverine Publishing sez May 4th ETA--can't wait to check it out!:mrgreen:


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

I got to see an advanced copy yesterday and all is can say is wow. nice work boys.


----------



## paddle4eva (Oct 9, 2005)

_It is way sick. I have a Copy of the guide book that I am going to deliver to Utah. _


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

Keep this at the top! 

Kyle and Evan - CONGRATS! This has been a big project, but you must be somewhat relaxed with the knowledge that everything you have done so far only represents the beginning of your quest to publish the best guidebook around! Good luck.  

From the road...

MS


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Awwee Man! I haven't even gotten around to finishing up all 130 runs in CRC2 and you guys just piled on another 400. Give me a break!

Seriously, good work! I can't wait to get my copy.

Ben


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

*another book sold*

I went ahead and pre-ordered a copy even though I'm still pist you didn't publish my cool world shot. And what's up the with the OTC DVD being a part of this deal, it should be LiL. Bastards.

Seriously though as I mentioned earlier, can you guys give the brewery a copy, I'm sure the fine folks there would appreciate it as a token of appreciation for the early on placement support.

I fully expect you guys to buy my DVD if and when I ever can afford to license the music and actually have some fucking time to get this thing in production. 

Alright, back to editing, see you on Thursday.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Adrock - you crack me up man. Tell Life to a get quality scan of the cool world and maybe it will make teh second edition. Got a copy for the brewery and, the same as with all contributors, you will be getting a personal copy when this thing is officially released. You can give the one you pre-ordered to your mom for your trophy case. License the music, get it duplicated and get that video on the market before the footage clocks in past midnight and turns into VHS. Hasta jueves.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Huge thanks to everyone that has purchased a book thus far! We are nearing a total donation to American Whitewater of $1200. Thank you for that. The next 10-15 books that we sell we'll donate $10 per book to AW. After that, and from then on we will be donating 1% of all sales to AW. 

As many of you already know, this was a huge community project and we had well over a hundred individuals that helped us piece this book together. If you are one of those contributors, and your name is on the list in the other thread that I just started, then please email us your name and address to [email protected] . Give us a few hours to get this email address set up. Thank you!


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

*essential*

Anyone and everyone that paddles should have a copy of this book, not only is it sexy like super model, but the information is essential to having a quintessential summer in Colorado and the Southern Rockies.

-adrock

Evan will have a copy at the LiL premiere so come check it.   :mrgreen:


----------



## swollenmember (May 1, 2006)

*Thank You!!!!*

COMPLETELY STOKED!!!! Just ordered my very own copy...think there will be some serious gatherings on the buzz, gettin together to explore many runs we didn't know anything about before this work. 

THANK YOU FOR YOUR EFFORT!
-Adam


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

It's May 1st! I have begun to obsessively check the mail. Any idea when they'll start showing up?

D


----------



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

*Next week!!*

I too cannot wait till I get my greasy hands on the new guide book. I got impatient and called Wolverine Books, the books got delayed alittle during shipment. They will be arriving at the publishers on Thursday and mailed on Friday. We should be getting them in the mail first of next week. Yes! No point in compulsively checking the mail till Monday atleast.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Just got mine in the mail today. This thing is the fucking shit! Already found some goods near home I never even knew about. Nice job guys. Next round of drinks are on me.

COUNT


----------



## Zorba the Geek (Jun 15, 2007)

*Ebook?*

I know this is a super old thread, but I've got a good reason for bumping this one up- I promise. 

It became apparent last weekend, when I loaded up the car, wife,toddler, and dog and headed for points west with camping gear, boats, kitchen sink etc. In fact everything EXCEPT my trusty copy of WWotSR. About the time I got into unfamiliar territory, eyeing all the swollen rivers, I realized it was still sitting on the coffee table

I then realized I had no less than three devices ( two smart phones and a laptop) in the car with us that were capable of reading a digital copy and started wondering if such a thing was possible? I just requested it from both amazon and Wolverine publishing, and I know that the cost of printing such a masterpiece in the quality that we have it is so high that it borders on unprofitable for all parties involved- what are he odds that an ebook would work? There are free readers for almost anything with a screen these days, anyone else think always having a copy on hand would be a useful thing? I know I'd buy a second copy...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll buy the second edition..


----------

